# BB gun in the Woods ,,, Question,,,



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I just got a call from my 7 year old great grandson and he wants to take his BB/pellet guy and go hunting with his Uncle,and wanted to know if he needs a license. Does anyone know the law on this ? ,,, The way I read it he will need the youth license and Hunter Safety class.. Anybody know for sure ?????


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

To be honest with you, my grandfather would take me squirrel and rabbit hunting when I was 5 and let me carry my bb gun. I never shot anything. He just wanted me to learn at a early age how to hunt. Technicaly yes he would need a hunting licence, but I think a game warden would have to be in a very bad mood to fine someone that is teaching a youth to hunt.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> To be honest with you, my grandfather would take me squirrel and rabbit hunting when I was 5 and let me carry my bb gun. I never shot anything. He just wanted me to learn at a early age how to hunt. Technicaly yes he would need a hunting licence, but I think a game warden would have to be in a very bad mood to fine someone that is teaching a youth to hunt.


My son and daughter both carry their red riders with me when squirrel or rabbit hunting, they never shoot at anything either. I do it so they learn how to properly carry a firearm and to be aware of where their muzzle is pointed. But then again we're hunting on our farm where a chance encounter with a game warden is less likely than say if we were on public or someone else land.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

He could buy an apprentice license without having a H.S. class, they can by 3 (3 yrs.) before he would have to take a class, then maybe have an idea if he wanted to take a class. He just has to be accompanied by an adult with a license if on public land.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't beleive it is legal to "hunt" with air guns. I also think it's a good idea for youngsters to carry before they hunt, just dont tell them they are not hunting....


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Just to clarify, it is legal to hunt with a modern higher power air gun, but a low power BB gun would not qualify.

*ALLOWABLE HUNTING EQUIPMENT*
*For the following:*

Squirrel, Ruffed Grouse,
Cottontail Rabbit,
Ring-necked Pheasant,
Chukar, Bobwhite Quail,
Fox, Raccoon, Skunk,
Opossum, Weasel,
Crow, Coyote, Wild Boar,
Groundhog

*Longbow or Bow* - This would include compound bows and recurve bows.
*Crossbow*
Poisoned or explosive arrows are unlawful. While hunting, it is unlawful to have attached to a longbow or crossbow any mechanical, electrical, or electronic device capable of projecting a beam of light.
*Handgun *- any caliber
*Rifle* - any caliber
It is unlawful for any person to use or hunt with any rifle during the deer gun,
the youth deer gun, the early muzzleloader hunts (Salt Fork Wildlife Area,
Wildcat Hollow, and Shawnee State Forest), and the statewide muzzleloader
seasons other than a muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger.
*Shotgun* - 10-gauge or smaller shotgun.
*Airgun*

The other previous replies cover the answer to the original question.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes a higher powered air gun is legal . Saugeyesam, letting your kids carry their BB guns and teaching them how to handle a firearm safely is a terrific idea! We learned with a .22 at a young age,my dad would let us carry a .22(unloaded of course) but a BB gun would be the perfect size and weight for a young kid. I have a 6 month old so I have quite a few years to wait, but I will surely use this idea.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I think it's a great idea And seriously doubt any L.E.O. Would even say anything with or without a license. except, carry on


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

The hunter safety courses are free, and you would be the cool grandpa if you sat in on it with him. Who knows, you may learn something too!

If you do the study at home course, the classroom session is about 4 hours long. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/hunting__trapping/Hunter_Trapper_Certification_tool/HunterEducationandCertification/tabid/18566/Default.aspx


----------

